# 1990 Maxima sounds alarm on jump start



## LJLowry (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm trying to jump start a 1990 Maxima, and as soon as I connect the cables the horn starts sounding an alarm. How do I deactivate this?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

disconnect the alarm. the factory alarm is easy enough to unplug. like most alarms it is under the dash and that is as specific as I will get in regards to its location


----------

